# Pre-designed Stock Transfers



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Shopping for pre-designed/stock transfers prefferably plastisol, any vendor reccommendations??????


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Pro-World is a good starting place.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, I've already browsed their collection, and picked out quite a few I'm interested in, but I'm still looking for more, being that I know that there are so many more designs out there. Any others you may know of? Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Pro-World sells what the major transfer companies produce. I believe they carry 8 or 9 of the bigger transfer companies products.

You can check out Art Brands, X-it, Wildside, Airwaves, Dowling, Springhill wholesale, Thompson.


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, I'll check em out. . . Thanks!!!


----------



## jreitan (Mar 16, 2008)

I've ordered transfers occasionally from Myrtle Beach Shirts. They don't have a minimum purchase, and have low prices. 

Jim
www.walleyebound.com


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

thanx jim, im gonna give em a look right now.


----------

